# Perfected cold smoked Tri-Tip, then Sous Vide and seared.



## SittingElf (Sep 22, 2018)

I've been experimenting with Tri-tip to find the ultimate medium rare, succulent, tender Tri-Tip. I think I've found it.

Yesterday, prepared for a dinner we were hosting. The plan was for Medium Rare Tri-Tip, mashed Yukon potatoes, and a Green Bean side.

Started the day by trimming most of the fat off of a nice cut of Tri-tip, seasoning Santa Maria Style (Salt, Pepper, and Garlic powder in equal amounts) then cold smoking with hickory pellets for three hours in my grill with the heat turned off. Used the A-Maze-N tube for smoking. After smoking, let the meat rest for 15 minutes, then vacuum sealed with a couple of rosemary sprigs, and into my sous vide system at 132.5 deg for 5.5 hours. Rested again for 15 minutes, then outside to be seared for bark with a weed-killer flamethrower.
In the meantime, I had cut 2lbs of Yukon Potatoes into slices,  salted and garlic powdered them, and sous vide with half a stick of butter tabs at 185 Deg for 1 hour. Mashed them to fluffy perfection. Green beans (fresh) cut to 2" lengths, salted with Himalayan salt. 2 min in the microwave then into a wok with olive oil seasoned with a couple of garlic cloves.  Cooked for a few minutes without charring, then heat turned off and 1.5 tbsp of lemon juice and the zest from a full-sized lemon included. Tossed for 1 minute and presented with a sprinkling of freshly grated parmesan cheese, chopped parsley, and slightly roasted pine nuts.
Tri-tip cut into slices against the grain. Bend test perfect. Pull apart perfect. Bark perfect.
Guests said it was the best Tri-Tip they had ever had, and melted in their mouths. Nice hint of hickory smoke with a small smoke ring present. Served with a Mushroom Gravy made from scratch with red wine, soy sauce, Dijon, Worcestershire sauce, onions, thyme, and meat drippings. Thickened to a great consistency and used over meat and potatoes.

I was a huge success, and my wife, who is very judgemental, gave me a great thumbs up! No better review is possible!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2018)

Recipe looks good....   I can appreciate the sous-vide time, 5.5 hours, to insure pasteurization for a safe meal...


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2018)

That looks fantastic!
Nicely done!!
Al


----------

